# Inbound Newbie



## howelligan (Dec 24, 2010)

G'Day I'm Ian,
Currently Western Australian. Soon to be resident of Abu Dhabi.
Just over 2 weeks ago I had no idea that there was a job going in AD, let alone that I would be starting there on the 3rd January!
So has anyone got any advice for me about preparation, what to bring, etc.? I've never been North of Malaysia and never worked outside of Oz so have no real idea what to expect or what I need to sort out.
Would appreciate any help I can get.
On the social side of things, where can I find some friendly faces when I get there?
Looking forward to meeting some of you over there.
Ian


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, you are probably in AD already by now?


----------

